

BitTitan is hiring  www.bittitan.com - darcilene

We are hiring - IT&#x2F;Operations, Program Managers &amp; S&#x2F;W Developers.  Our Core Values are:
*  Get Sh#t Done
*  Have Fun Doing It<p>If you want to get some sh#t done and have fun doing it, send us your resume to jobs@bittitan.com and let us know what would be considered a fun job to you!
======
gesman
Getting Sh#t as a core value?

I'll pass on it.

